# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ո՞վ կդառնա ԱՄՆ հաջորդ նախագահը

## ArmineIvanyan

Կուզեի իմանալ ըստ ձեր կարծիքի ով կդառնա ԱՄՆ մյուս նախագահ: հանրաետական Ջոն Մաքքեյնը թե դեմոկրատ Բարակ Օբաման?

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերնագիրը «Ով կդառնա մյուս ԱՄՆ նախագահը» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Ո՞վ կդառնա ԱՄՆ հաջորդ նախագահը» տարբերակով, թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում:*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կուզեի իմանալ ըստ ձեր կարծիքի ով կդառնա ԱՄՆ մյուս նախագահ: հանրաետական Ջոն Մաքքեյնը թե դեմոկրատ Բարակ Օբաման?


Այս պարագայում Մերֆիի օրենքն է գործում՝ եթե ինչ որ տհաճ բան կարող է տեղի ունենալ, ապա այն տեղի կունենա և  Ջոն Մաքքեյնը կդառնա նախագահ :LOL: ։ Իսկ գուշակությամբ զբաղվում են գուշակներն ու քրմերը։ :Tongue:

----------


## Rammstein

Երեւի _Բարակ_ Օբաման կանցնի, ուղղակի մի քիչ պետք ա _Հաստացնել_ :Lol2:  :LOL: ։
Բայց իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա ով կդառնա, գիտեմ, որ սաղ նույնն են։

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ մեծ ուշադրությամբ ու մանրակրկտորեն հետևում եմ ԱՄՆ–ի նախագահական նախընտրական պայքարին՝ կարդալով ու նայելով հնարավորին ամեն ինչ այս թեմայի հետ կապված, ավելի, քան համոզված եմ, որ Օբաման է դառնալու հաջորդ նախագահը։ Ամերիկացիները այլևս չեն հավատում հանրապետականներին՝ իրենց ութ տարվա ձախողված քաղաքականությունից հետո, իսկ նոր թեկնածու Մքքեյնը ավելի է վատացնում պատկերը՝ իր ստերով և քաղաքական կեղտոտ խաղերով։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև վերջին ստատիստիկ տվյալները՝ նրա ռեյտինգը գնալով ավելի է իջնում, հատկապես վերջերս Ուոլ Սթրիթի կրիզիսից հետո, որի մեղավոր ամերիկացիները նույնպես համարում են իշխող հանրապետականներին։

----------


## Rammstein

> Քանի որ մեծ ուշադրությամբ ու մանրակրկտորեն հետևում եմ ԱՄՆ–ի նախագահական նախընտրական պայքարին՝ կարդալով ու նայելով հնարավորին ամեն ինչ այս թեմայի հետ կապված, ավելի, քան համոզված եմ, որ Օբաման է դառնալու հաջորդ նախագահը։ Ամերիկացիները այլևս չեն հավատում հանրապետականներին՝ իրենց ութ տարվա ձախողված քաղաքականությունից հետո, իսկ նոր թեկնածու Մքքեյնը ավելի է վատացնում պատկերը՝ իր ստերով և քաղաքական կեղտոտ խաղերով։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև վերջին ստատիստիկ տվյալները՝ նրա ռեյտինգը գնալով ավելի է իջնում, հատկապես վերջերս Ուոլ Սթրիթի կրիզիսից հետո, որի մեղավոր ամերիկացիները նույնպես համարում են իշխող հանրապետականներին։


Հա, ճիշտ ա, բայց Բուշի 2 ռեյս ընրվելուց առաջ ո՞վ նայեց ժողովրդի կարծիքը, դրեցին ու դաժանաբար կեղծեցին։ Իրենք` ամերիկացիներն են նույնիսկ ասում այդ մասին։
Մքքեյնը էն «առավելությունը» ունի Օբամայի նկատմամբ, որ սպիտակամորթ ա։ Ինձ թվում ա էդ ամերիկացիները լավ էլ ռասիստ են, ու դա կարող ա Օբամային խանգարի։ Բայց մեկ ա, կընտրվի։ :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, բայց Բուշի 2 ռեյս ընրվելուց առաջ ո՞վ նայեց ժողովրդի կարծիքը, դրեցին ու դաժանաբար կեղծեցին։ Իրենք` ամերիկացիներն են նույնիսկ ասում այդ մասին։
> Մքքեյնը էն «առավելությունը» ունի Օբամայի նկատմամբ, որ սպիտակամորթ ա։ Ինձ թվում ա էդ ամերիկացիները լավ էլ ռասիստ են, ու դա կարող ա Օբամային խանգարի։ Բայց մեկ ա, կընտրվի։


Կեղծելու մասին համոզված չեմ... Ուղղակի ամերիկացիները ունեն հաստատուն հանրապետականներ, որոնք անկախ նրանից, թե ով է առաջնորդը, գնում են նրա հետևից, քանի որ նա հանրապատեկան է։ Կարող եմ միայն ենթադրել, որ ութ տարի առաջ դեմոկրատ Գոռը և չորս տարի առաջ Քերին չկարողացան լինել բավականաչափ ուժեղ։ Իսկ այս անգամ դեմոկրատներն իսկապես ուժեղ են, քանի որ ժողովորդը, անգամ՝ կարծրացած հանրապետականները, հոգնել են իրենց երկրի վատացող տնտեսական վիճակից, ձախողված արտաքին քաղաքականությունից և առողջապահության սարսափելի վիճակից։ Ութ տարին արդեն շատ էր... էլ չեն ուզում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ռասայական առավելությանը, ապա նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ Օբաման ունի ռասայական առավելություն, քանի որ ԱՄՆ–իմեծ թիվ կազմող սևամորթները, և անգամ լատինոսները պատրաստ են նրան ձայն տալ։ 
Բայց կարծում եմ՝ այստեղ ռասսայական հարցը այնքան էլ ակտուալ չէ, քանի որ Օբաման առաջադրում է միջին ամերիկացուն գրավող ծրագրեր, որը շատ ավելի ազդեցիկ գործոն է, քան նրա մաշկի գույնը։

----------


## Elmo

Ընդեղ ժողովուրդը միանգամից պրեզիդենտին ձայն չի տալիս: Ամեն նահանգից եսիմ ինչեր են ընտրում. դրանք էլ իրենց հերթին՝ պրեզիդենտին:
Արդար որ անցնի կընտրվի Բարակ Օբաման: Բայց կսարգեն ու կանցնի Ջոն Մաքքեյնը: Քվեարկում եմ "Ջոն Մաքքեյնը":

----------


## Աբելյան

Օբաման
Ամերիկան էն երկիրը չի, որ մեծամասշտաբ կեղծիքներ ըլնեն: Կարող ա կեղծիքով մի 2-3 տոկոս ավել ստանա ՄքՔեյնը, բայց թե չի օգնի:

----------


## Elmo

> Օբաման
> Ամերիկան էն երկիրը չի, որ մեծամասշտաբ կեղծիքներ ըլնեն: Կարող ա կեղծիքով մի 2-3 տոկոս ավել ստանա ՄքՔեյնը, բայց թե չի օգնի:


Հայկո ջան քո կարծիքով Բուշը ազգի ընտրյալն ա՞:

----------


## Աբելյան

2004-ին կարծեմ բարձր վարկանիշ ուներ

----------


## Moon

Կարծում եմ Օբաման, նրա շանսերն ավելի մեծ են մենակ նրա համար, որ սևամորթ է, այսինքն շատ խոցելի խավերի պաշտպան։

----------


## ivy

> Կարծում եմ Օբաման, նրա շանսերն ավելի մեծ են մենակ նրա համար, որ սևամորթ է, այսինքն շատ խոցելի խավերի պաշտպան։


Անհիմն եմ համարում այն ենթադրությունը, որ նրա շանսերը բարձր են միայն սևամորթ լինելու հաշվին։ Այդ դեպքում Հիլարի Քլինթոնն էլ պիտի ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունենար՝ որպես հնարավոր առաջին կին նախագահ, սակայն նախընտրական պայքարում զիջեց Օբամային։ Միայն չասեք, որ այս դեպքում սևամորթ լինելն ավելի ազդեցիկ գործոն է, քան կին լինելը։  :Smile: 
Օբաման իսկապես ունի բարձր վարկանիշ, բայց որովհետև խելացի, երիտասարդ, տպավորիչ անձնավորություն է՝ հոյակապ հռետորական ունակություններվ, և նա իր ծրագրերով ու գաղափարներով խորհրդանշում է փոփոխություն՝ հենց այն փոփոխությունը, որը հիմա անհարժեշտ է ԱՄՆ–ին։ Եվ մարդիկ հավատում են, որ նա բերելու է այդ փոփոխությունը։

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Միչև օգոստոս կարծում էի գիտեմ որ Օբաման է դառնալու: Հիմա քվեարկել եմ - չգիտեմ: Էս վերջին երկու ամիսը ամերիկացիների ստվար մի զանգված ( սուտի հավատացյալ ավետարանչականներ և ֆեմինիստ կանայք) կշեռքի նժարները հավասարակշռել են: Հիմա էլ, ֆինանսատնտեսական խառը օրերին, դրանց թիվն ավելանում է: Կարծես թե Օբամայի կարգախոսը " Մենք հավատում ենք փոփոխությանը"  (We Belive in Change), սկսել է որոշ մարդկանց վախեցնել: Հիմա փոփոխություն ասելով, մարդիկ վատ լուրերն են հասկանում: 
Իսկ նրանք ովքեր կարծում են Օբամայի ռասան դեր չի խաղում, խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել "Fox" մեդիայի վայրահաչությունները էդ հարցում: Ժող, ամերիկացիք լավ էլ ռասիստ են, երբ հարցն իրենց է վերաբերվում.  սևամորթ նախագահը ամերիակացիների համար առավել քան ընդունելի է, բայց...  Շվեդիայի համար: Երկու օվկիանոսների ափերին ապրող առավել առաջադեմներն են որ Օբամայի մարդկային հատկանիշներն են քննարկում: Իսկ քանի գնում ես դեպի երկրի կենտրոնական մասերը, պարզվում է որ հիվանդ սպիտակամորթ պապիկն ավելի կարևոր է, քանի որ սպիտակ է:

----------


## dvgray

Կարծում եմ դեմոկրատնեի փուքսը արդեն իջնում է: Իսկ հանրապետականները վերելքի մեջ են: 
Եթե սևամորթ լինի, ապա վայն եկել տարել է աշխարհին  :LOL: :  Ես ռասիս չեմ, այլ միայն փաստերն եմ ֆիքսում: Հլա դեռ մի 200 տարի սևերև պետք է ապրեին ստրկատիրական ռեժիմի տակ: Ապուշ- ապուժ ազատագրեցին, համ աշխարհին, համ էլ հենց սևերին գցեցին ք.քի մեջ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իսկ քանի գնում ես դեպի երկրի կենտրոնական մասերը, պարզվում է որ հիվանդ սպիտակամորթ պապիկն ավելի կարևոր է, քանի որ սպիտակ է:


 :Hands Up:  դրա համար էլ հարգում եմ կենտերնական նահանգների ամերիկացիենրին: Իրենք էլ հասկանում են, թե ինչ ապուշություն են արել մի ժամանակ իրենց պապերը…  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Կարծում եմ ընտրություններ չեն կայանա։ Պատճառը՝ ԱՄՆ–ը կներքաշվի պատերազմի մեջ։

_Վերը գրված կարծիքս հին է եւ վավեր։_

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Համոզված եղեք, ով էլ դառնա ԱՄՆ նախագահ, դրանից քաղաքականությունը ԱՄՆ շատ չի փոխվի, քանի որ ԱՄՆ նախագահը ոչ թե մարդ է, այլ ինստիտուտ: ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքականությունը և ռազմավարությունը արդեն երևի մի քանի տասնամյակ դեպի առաջ պլանավորված է, և ոչ մի նախագահ ինքնագլուխ չի կարող փոխել այն, և այդ քաղաքականությունը ելնում է ԱՄՆի երկարաժամկետ շահերից: Բացի դրանից, երկրի նախագահի հետևում կանգնած են իրենց մեծահարուստները/կորպորացիաները, որոնք և թեալդրում են կարճաժամկետ ռեֆորմները:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ ընտրություններ չեն կայանա։ Պատճառը՝ ԱՄՆ–ը կներքաշվի պատերազմի մեջ։
> 
> _Վերը գրված կարծիքս հին է եւ վավեր։_


Ո՞ր պատերազմի մասին ա խոսքը: Ու եթե չեն կայանա, բա պրեզիդենտ ո՞րտեղից են ճարելու:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ու եթե չեն կայանա, բա պրեզիդենտ ո՞րտեղից են ճարելու:


Իմ իմանալով ԱՄՆ օրենսդրությամբ, եթե պատերազմի մեջ ա լինում պետությունը ընտրությունները հետաձգվում են ու ներկա նախագահի ժամկետը երկարում է: Ոնց որ թե Հարավսլավիայի հետ պատերազմելիս տենց Քլինթոնի ժամկետը երկարեց մի-երկու ամսով:

Բայց, ինչ պատերազմի մասին է խոսքը? ԱՄՆ-Իրան?  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Norton

> Кандидат на пост президента США от республиканцев Джон Маккейн (John McCain) категорически опроверг слова своей напарницы Сары Пэйлин (Sarah Palin) о возможности вторжения американских войск в Пакистан. Сенатор подчеркнул, что все сказанное является исключительно точкой зрения Пэйлин, а не всего предвыборного штаба.





> Напомним, что речь идет о заявлении губернатора штата Аляски, которое она сделала во время своей остановки в закусочной в Филадельфии в субботу. Пэйлин со всей уверенностью сказала, что США с легкостью могут напасть на Пакистан, если возникнет такая необходимость.


Աֆղանստանը, Իրաքը,  Հյուսիսային Կորեան ու Իրանը  մարսեցին հիմա  հաջորդ թիրախներն են ընտրել՝ Ռուսաստան ,Պակիստան :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համաձայն վերջին հարցումների Մաքքեյնը նախագահ դառնալու գրեթե շանս չունի  :Wink: 

Կապույտով նշված են Օբամայի կողմնակից նահանգները, կարմիրով Մաքքեյնին համակրող նահանգները, մոխրագույն նահանգները դեռ չեն կողմնորոշվել

----------


## Lady SDF

> Կեղծելու մասին համոզված չեմ...


... բայց դա խորթ երևույթ չէ Ամերիկյան քաղաքականության մեջ: Պարզապես այն արվում է շատ ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա և ... կոնսերվատիվ (հիմնականում Հանրապետական) Ամերիկացիները ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում հավատալ, որ իրենց կառավարությունը ընդունակ է նման քայլի և ամեն ասածն ու արածը հալած յուղի պես ընդունում են (ինչպես շատերը մինչ այսօր հավատում են որ Իրաքյան պատերազմի հիմնական նպատակը Իրաքում դեմոկրատիա հաստատելն էր ու բոբո Հուսեյնի գոյություն չունեցող միջուկային զենքերը վերացնելը): 

Վերջին 2 ընտրությունների արդյունքները կեղծվել են - այս մասին բավականին շատ հոդվածներ, վերլուծություննըր և գրքեր կան գրված: Պետք է հաշվի առնել electoral քվեների դերը այս գործում: Մի նահանգում արդյունքները կեղծելով հնարավոր է դառնում փոխել ընտրությունների արդյունքը (ինչը եղավ 2000-ին և 2004-ին):

Կարծում եմ և հուսով եմ Օբաման կանցնի (չնայած շատ մեծ փոփոխություններ չեն լինի գոնե մոտակա 2 տարում): Իսկ եթե Մքքեյնին «դնեն» ... Ամերիկան ծնկի կգա: Նոյեմբերի 5-ին կլինի մասսայական, աննախադեպ քաոս երկրով մեկ: Հիշեցի Vendetta ֆիլմը - Remember Remember the 5th of November  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ, առավելությունը շատ չի լինելու Օբամայի, 6-7%

----------


## Norton

> Նկարի վրա, վիզուալ, կարմիրը ավելի շատ է քան կապույտը, եթե մակերեսներով հաշվենք, Մքքեյնը կլինի նախագահ  հետո վարդագույն էլ կա, դա ինչ է՞ 
> Բայց, կարծում եմ, գաղտնիքն այն է, որ  կարմիր նահանգները ավելի նոսր են բնակեցված, չէ՞  Հետևաբար, այդքան էլ արժեքավոր չեն ընտրազանգվածի չափերի առումով...


Կարելիա ես պատասխանեմ... :Blush: 
Հարցը նրանումա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ընտրությունները ուղղակի կերպով չի կատարվում: Այսինքն ընտրողները ամեն նահանգում, ընտրում են որ թե Օբամային կամ ՄքՔեյնին, այլն նրանց ներկայացնող ընտրիչներին կամ ներկայացուցիչներին: Ամեն նահանգ ունի ընտրիչների իր քանակը: Հետաքրքիրա այն, որ նահանգներից որևէ մեկում հաղթելու դեպքում, այդ նահանգի ընտրիչներ ձայները անցնում է հաղթող թեկնածուին: Հաղթող է ճանաչվում նա` ով կհավաքի 270 ընտրիչի ձայն:

----------


## Norton

Սա էլ տարբեր թերթերի ու վերլուծական կենտրոնների կանխատեսումները: Նշված է ընրիչների քանակը:

----------


## Norton

Իսկ էս քարտեզում ցույց է տրված  թեկանածուներին համակրող նահանգները տարբեր գույներով և ամեն նահանգի ընտրիչների քանակը, որով էլ որոշվում է նրա կարևորությունը: Ըստ այս քարտեզի Օբաման ունի` 264 ընտրիչ, ՄաքՔեյնը`163, անհրաժեշտ է` 270:

Կապույտ գույն-Օբաման առաջատար է
Բաց կապույտ-Օբամայի չնչին առավելություն
Կարմիր-ՄաքՔեյնի առավելություն
Վարդագույն-ՄաքՔեյնի չնչին առավելություն
Մանուշակագույն-տատանվող նահանգներ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կարելիա ես պատասխանեմ...
> Հարցը նրանումա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ընտրությունները ուղղակի կերպով չի կատարվում: Այսինքն ընտրողները ամեն նահանգում, ընտրում են որ թե Օբամային կամ ՄքՔեյնին, այլն նրանց ներկայացնող ընտրիչներին կամ ներկայացուցիչներին: Ամեն նահանգ ունի ընտրիչների իր քանակը: Հետաքրքիրա այն, որ նահանգներից որևէ մեկում հաղթելու դեպքում, այդ նահանգի ընտրիչներ ձայները անցնում է հաղթող թեկնածուին: Հաղթող է ճանաչվում նա` ով կհավաքի 270 ընտրիչի ձայն:


Նորթոն ջան, գիտեմ  :LOL:   Կատակում էի մակերեսների առումով  :Smile: 
Եթե նայես քո մեջբերած քարտեզին, այն նահանգները, որոնք ավելի խիտ են բնակեցված, ավելի շատ ձայներ ունեն  :Wink:   Մքքեյնի նահանգները  բոլորը ընտրողների քիչ թիվ ունեցող նահանգներն են:  Իսկ ընտրիչների թիվը, ինչքան հիշում եմ կախված է այն բանից, թե տվյալ նահանգը Կոնգրեսում որքան ներկայացուցիչ ունի: Այնպես որ, հարաբերակցությունները հաստատ պահպանվում են...  :Wink: 

Ամեն դեպքում, կասկածներ է առաջացնում մեթոդը, թե ինչպես են ընտրվում ընտրիիչները  :Smile:  Որոշ նահանգներում ընտրիչների մի մասը ընտրվում է քաղաքացիների կողմից, մի քանիսը` նշանակվում: /արդեն պարզ է, որ չարաշահումների հնարավորություն ունեն/ ... օրինակ, Բուշի ընտրվելը արդեն իսկ կասկածի տեղիք էր տալիս: Եթե հիշում եք, Ա. Գորի հետ համարյա հավասար ձայներ էին ստացել, հետո կեղծիքների մասին խոսք գնում, վերահաշվարկ արեցին, և հաղթեց Բուշը... Ի դեպ, այդ նահանգում նահանգապետ էր Բուշի եղբայրը: 
Ու բացի այդ, հաստատ հայտնի չի, թե ընտրիչները ում կընտրեն, փոլերի արդյունքները շատ հարցական են... այնպես որ, կարող է հրաշքներ էլ լինեն...  :Smile:  

Ամեն դեպքում, լավն այն է, որ ոչ մի ամերիկացի երբեք չի կասկածում, որ կարող են կեղծիքներ, կամ պայմանավորվածություններ լինեն ..  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Հա, դեպքեր եղել են երբ ընտրիչները ընտրվել են մի կուսակցությունից, բայց ընտրել ուրիշ թեկնածու, բայց դա շա՜տ հազվադեպ է եղել:
Վերջին մի քանի օրը թեկնածուների տարբերությունները կրճատվել է ու շատ հավանական , որ հրաշք լինի ու ՄաքՔեյնը անցնի, եթե հավի առնենք նաև տատանվող նահանգների մեծ թիվը: Չնայած դրան կարծում եմ ՄաքՔեյնը կպարտվի :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ. Անի ջան շուտվանից ուզում էի, ստեղ գրեի հավես չէր լինում: Քո գրառումը ստիմուլ տվեց՝ մի քիչ շա՜տ երկար-բարակ գրեցի :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա, դեպքեր եղել են երբ ընտրիչները ընտրվել են մի կուսակցությունից, բայց ընտրել ուրիշ թեկնածու, բայց դա շա՜տ հազվադեպ է եղել:
> Վերջին մի քանի օրը թեկնածուների տարբերությունները կրճատվել է ու շատ հավանական , որ հրաշք լինի ու ՄաքՔեյնը անցնի, եթե հավի առնենք նաև տատանվող նահանգների մեծ թիվը: Չնայած դրան կարծում եմ ՄաքՔեյնը կպարտվի :
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Հ.Գ. Անի ջան շուտվանից ուզում էի, ստեղ գրեի հավես չէր լինում: Քո գրառումը ստիմուլ տվեց՝ մի քիչ շա՜տ երկար-բարակ գրեցի


Չեմ ուզում շատ պեսիմիստական բան գրեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, իրենց մոտ էլ նախօրոք արդեն ամեն ինչ պայմանավորված է... :Sad:  Եթե ուղղակի ընտրությունների ժամանակ մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու են կարողանում կաշառել, պատկերացրու ընդամենը 538 հոգու «համոզելը» ինչքան հեշտ է  :LOL:  
Չնայած` քարոզչական փուլում իսկապես պայքար գնում է, երկուստեք սև փիարի փորձեր եղան, իդեալական ընտրությունների իմիջ են ստեղծում, բայց դե ՉԵՄ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ  :LOL: , որ կարող է էդպես բնական, արդար ճանապարհով թողնեն, որ ում ընտրեն ` ընտրեն...  

Լավ արեցիր, որ գրեցիր  :Smile:  Ես էլ մինչև քարտեզ էի ման գալիս, որտեղ երևում է նահանգների ձայների թիվը, դու դրեցիր  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Չեմ ուզում շատ պեսիմիստական բան գրեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, իրենց մոտ էլ նախօրոք արդեն ամեն ինչ պայմանավորված է... Եթե ուղղակի ընտրությունների ժամանակ մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու են կարողանում կաշառել, պատկերացրու ընդամենը 538 հոգու «համոզելը» ինչքան հեշտ է  
> 
> 
> Լավ արեցիր, որ գրեցիր  Ես էլ մինչև քարտեզ էի ման գալիս, որտեղ երևում է նահանգների ձայների թիվը, դու դրեցիր


Չէ, չեմ կարծում , որ ամեն ինչ այքան հեշտ ու հանգիստ լինի: Բայց դե Հանրապետականնները հայտնի են, իրենց կեղծելու ունակությամբ՝ 2004թվ. ընտրույթունները ապացույց: 
Հետո հետքրիրն էնա, որ շատ հանրապետական գործիչներ կողմնորովել են դեպի Օբամա ու եթե ընտրիչները ուրիշ թեկնածու էլ նույնիսկ ընտրեն, կասկածում եմ, որ դա ՄաքՔեյնի օգտին լինի:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, էսօր նախընտրական օր ա, ընտրություններից խոսալը արգելված ա  :Tongue: 
իմիջայլոց, Կարապետիչի կարծիքով ՄքՔեյնն ա դառնալու

----------


## ivy

> ժողովուրդ, էսօր նախընտրական օր ա, ընտրություններից խոսալը արգելված ա 
> իմիջայլոց, Կարապետիչի կարծիքով ՄքՔեյնն ա դառնալու


Էսօր չի, վաղն ա՝ նոյեմբերի 4-ին։  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էսօր չի, վաղն ա՝ նոյեմբերի 4-ին։


այսինքն էսօր նախընտրական չի՞

----------


## ivy

> այսինքն էսօր նախընտրական չի՞


Սխալ էի կարդացել գրառումդ, բայց դե ասել, ասել, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ։  :Smile: 
ԱՄՆ–ի ընտրական համակարգը թույլ է տալիս վաղ ընտրություններ։ Պաշտոնոկան օրը մնում է վաղը, երբ կավարվի ընտրությունը, և կհաշվարկեն արդյունքերը, բայց մարդիկ կարող են ընտրել օրեր առաջ, քան ընտրության ֆիքսված օրն է։  :Smile: 
Կարելի է ասել՝ այսօր նախնտրական է, բայց համ էլ մյուս կողմից՝ վաղուցվանից արդեն ավարտվել են նախընտրական օրերը։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այ էս քարտեզը ավելի պատկերավոր է ներկայացնում նահանգների ընտրիչների ձայները.

----------


## dvgray

*Մոդերատորական. անիմմաստ գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հենց այս պահին Ջոն ՄկՔեյնը Արիզոնա նահանգում շնորհավորում է Բարաք Օբամային որպես ԱՄՆ հաջորդ նախագահ (հարաշալի դերասանական ծիծաղով, որի ետեւում թաքնված է միտք՝ ա՜խ, Օբամա, ես քու էն էն էն էն…)  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Հենց այս պահին Ջոն ՄկՔեյնը Արիզոնա նահանգում շնորհավորում է Բարաք Օբամային որպես ԱՄՆ հաջորդ նախագահ (հարաշալի դերասանական ծիծաղով, որի ետեւում թաքնված է միտք՝ ա՜խ, Օբամա, ես քու էն էն էն էն…)


Իսկ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Մկքեյնի ելույթը, անկեղծ ու բարի թվաց։ Ինքն էլ գիտեր՝ Օբաման արժանի էր հաղթանակի։  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Իսկ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Մկքեյնի ելույթը, անկեղծ ու բարի թվաց։ Ինքն էլ գիտեր՝ Օբաման արժանի էր հաղթանակի։


Նրանք անկեղծ են թվում։  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Օբաման նախագահ ՜՜՜
Մնում ա խոստումները կատարի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Սա դեմոկրատական մեծ օր էր՝ ոչ միայն նախագահական ընտրությունները հաղթեցին (էն էլ ինչ մեծ տարբերությամբ), այլև սենատը ու պալատը։  :Smile:  Պատմական օր էր դեմոկրատների հետ... Ու պատմական օր՝ աֆրո–ամերկացիների համար։ Սրանից հետո իսկապես հավատում ես, որ ԱՄՆ–ը հնարավորությունների երկիր է։ 
Քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհն էր ուզում Օբամայի հաղթանակը, թեև քչերն էին իրականում հավատում, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին։  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բոլոր թերահավատ խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում  :Smile:  
Իսկապես, հավեսին ընտրություններ էին...  :Hands Up: 
Մենակ թեկնածուների ոգեւորությունը և ձգտումը ամեն ինչ արժեին:

Իսկ ժողովրդի բազմությունը ո~նց էր ցնծում, երբ ելույթ էր ունենում  :Smile: 


Դա է իսկական հայրենասիրությունը, ոչ թե...

----------


## Վարպետ

Չէի հավատում :Smile:  
Ցնծում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բոլոր թերահավատ խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում  
> Իսկապես, հավեսին ընտրություններ էին... 
> Մենակ թեկնածուների ոգեւորությունը և ձգտումը ամեն ինչ արժեին:
> 
> Իսկ ժողովրդի բազմությունը ո~նց էր ցնծում, երբ ելույթ էր ունենում 
> 
> 
> Դա է իսկական հայրենասիրությունը, ոչ թե...



Ու ամենակայֆը էն էր, որ նայում ես, ու վստահ ես, որ ժողովրդին ստիպողաբար չեն լցրել ավտոբուսները ու բերել  :Smile:  Կայֆ էր, էսքան ամսվա մեջ վերջապես մի դրական լիցք ստացա (քաղաքականության ոլորտում)  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ու ամենակայֆը էն էր, որ նայում ես, ու վստահ ես, որ ժողովրդին ստիպողաբար չեն լցրել ավտոբուսները ու բերել  Կայֆ էր, էսքան ամսվա մեջ վերջապես մի դրական լիցք ստացա (քաղաքականության ոլորտում)


+1  :Smile:    Պատկերացնում եք, ինչքան մեծ երջանկություն է, երբ ձայնդ տալիս ես ու արդյունքը տեսնում ես...   :Love:  

Տեսնես կունենանք մենք էլ այդպիսի մի պայծառ օր...  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> +1    Պատկերացնում եք, ինչքան մեծ երջանկություն է, երբ ձայնդ տալիս ես ու արդյունքը տեսնում ես...   
> 
> Տեսնես կունենանք մենք էլ այդպիսի մի պայծառ օր...


Հա , մի օր մենք էլ սևամորթ որ ընտրելու լինենք տենց էլ կլինի:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հա , մի օր մենք էլ սևամորթ որ ընտրելու լինենք տենց էլ կլինի:


Երգիչ Հրանտին՞  :LOL:

----------


## Nadine

> Կուզեի իմանալ ըստ ձեր կարծիքի ով կդառնա ԱՄՆ մյուս նախագահ: հանրաետական Ջոն Մաքքեյնը թե դեմոկրատ Բարակ Օբաման?


Արդեն դարձավ Դեմոկրատ Բարակ Օբաման   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Առա՛ջ, ԱՄՆ!
 :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էսօր տրամադրությունս էնքան բարձր էր....  :Wink:  (մեկն ասեր, թե քեզ ինչ թե ԱՄՆ նախագահը ով է  :LOL:  )

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր ամերիկացիներին Բարաք Հուսեյն Օբամայի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի՞նձ ինչ: Կարո՛ղ եմ ավելի երկար գրել, բայց... Ի՞նձ ինչ:

----------


## Moon

> Էսօր տրամադրությունս էնքան բարձր էր....  (մեկն ասեր, թե քեզ ինչ թե ԱՄՆ նախագահը ով է  )
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր ամերիկացիներին Բարաք Հուսեյն Օբամայի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:


ՀԱՅԿ ջան նույն վիճակն իմ մոտ էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ։ Շատ եմ ուրախ Օբամայի համար։ Քիչ առաջ իրա speech-ն էի նայում, անկեղծ հուզվեցի շատ հատկապես էն ժամանակ, երբ ասեց, որ "մենք ինչ որ ազգերի հավաքածու չենք, մենք միշտ եղել ենք և կմնանա Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներ։" :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Սենց ժամանակ ճիշտ է քվեարկել ընտրություններից հետո  :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էհ, տարոսը մեզ …

----------


## Dayana

> Էհ, տարոսը մեզ …


սևամորթ նախագա՞հ   :Shok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> սևամորթ նախագա՞հ


Թեկուզ կանաչամորթ այլմոլորակային, մենակ թե ընտրված  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Թեկուզ կանաչամորթ այլմոլորակային, մենակ թե ընտրված


Չէ, թող լինի սպիտակամորթ Հայ  :Wink:  ու անպայման ընտրված  :Smile:  
Մենք դրան արժանի ենք ավելի քան մնացած բոլոր ազգերն ու գույները  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> Թեկուզ կանաչամորթ այլմոլորակային, մենակ թե ընտրված


+1 :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, թող լինի սպիտակամորթ Հայ  ու անպայման ընտրված  
> Մենք դրան արժանի ենք ավելի քան մնացած բոլոր ազգերն ու գույները


Որ արժանի լինեինք, կունենայինք ։ցռը

----------


## Dayana

> Որ արժանի լինեինք, կունենայինք ։ցռը


քանի դեռ սենց ենք մտածում...  :Sad:  

Մենք արժանի ենք Ան, Դու արժանի ես, Ես արժանի եմ, վերևի գրառումների քաջ հայորդիներն արժանի են  :Wink:  

Մենք քաջ տոհմի զավակներն ենք՝ չենք վախի...  :Goblin:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> քանի դեռ սենց ենք մտածում...  
> 
> Մենք արժանի ենք Ան, Դու արժանի ես, Ես արժանի եմ, վերևի գրառումների քաջ հայորդիներն արժանի են  
> 
> Մենք քաջ տոհմի զավակներն ենք՝ չենք վախի...


Էս լավատեսական նոտայի վրա առաջարկում եմ ավարտել քննարկումն այն մասին թե ո՞վ կլինի ԱՄՆ հաջորդ նախագահը, քանի որ թեկնածուները դեռ հայտնի չեն  :LOL: 

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է:*

----------

